# "Don't tread on me."  (?)



## Paco Dennis (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## win231 (Sep 16, 2021)

There must be a message there.
Somewhere.


----------



## chic (Sep 17, 2021)

Honestly the hatred over this issue is ridiculous. I'm sick of it.


----------



## Irwin (Sep 17, 2021)

Hostess assaulted at NYC restaurant after asking Texas patrons for proof of COVID-19 vaccination

https://abcnews.go.com/Business/hos...t-texas-patrons-proof-covid/story?id=80076878


----------



## Nathan (Sep 17, 2021)

chic said:


> Honestly the hatred over this issue is ridiculous. I'm sick of it.



Hatred? 



> The Gadsden Flag has also been used as a symbol by far-right groups and individuals.[25] In 2014, the flag was used by Jerad and Amanda Miller, the perpetrators of the 2014 Las Vegas shootings who killed two police officers and a civilian.[26] The Millers reportedly placed the Gadsden Flag on the corpse of one of the officers they killed.



OK, those haters.


----------



## DaveA (Sep 17, 2021)

Are there actually people (who are actually legal citizens born and bred here) who are looking forward to a civil war as a means of forcing their beliefs on citizens with a differing opinion.  I see groups, heavily armed at times, gathered to protest something or other.  Are they stopping off in the midst of a hunting trip or are they hunting/attempting to intimidate, other humans?

Is all of this crap about vaccines just a build-up to, and cover for, the take-over of this country without elections or with some type of sham elections that we have seen in "Third World" countries?  I find it hard to believe that  considering the multitude of vaccines that we already have in our health system, this particular one requires armed crowds to offer opinions on the street.

Wonder how people felt in WWII London during the air raids. The government "mandating" black-outs. Some may have  assumed that their house wouldn't be hit, blackout or not.  They didn't give a s**t about the people around them, so, without the mandate. some would have been too stupid to realize that black-outs, to be somewhat effective needed full cooperation of the residents.  Fortunately they were more intelligent than a segment of our present population. 

Amazing how far backwards this once great country is sliding. The now DSA or Divided States of America. Sit back and wait, China. We're in the process of self-destructing.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 17, 2021)

DaveA said:


> Are there actually people (who are actually legal citizens born and bred here) who are looking forward to a civil war as a means of forcing their beliefs on citizens with a differing opinion.  I see groups, heavily armed at times, gathered to protest something or other.  Are they stopping off in the midst of a hunting trip or are they hunting/attempting to intimidate, other humans?
> 
> Is all of this crap about vaccines just a build-up to, and cover for, the take-over of this country without elections or with some type of sham elections that we have seen in "Third World" countries?  I find it hard to believe that  considering the multitude of vaccines that we already have in our health system, this particular one requires armed crowds to offer opinions on the street.
> 
> ...



*"No great nation is destroyed from without, until it has first destroyed itself from within"*
Will Durant, historian


----------



## Irwin (Sep 17, 2021)

In the same vein as requiring people to get vaccinated or wear facemasks, if there weren't mandates for restaurant workers to wash their hands after going to the bathroom, many wouldn't. Some people are so self-centered, they can't be bothered to do something for the good of others, even if it's just some trivial action on their part that could save thousands of lives and help revive the economy, so they need to be forced to do so.

Anti-maskers and anti-vaxxers are similar to suicide bombers. They're willing to sacrifice their own lives because they believe that it will advance their ideology.


----------



## Been There (Sep 17, 2021)

Irwin said:


> In the same vein as requiring people to get vaccinated or wear facemasks, if there weren't mandates for restaurant workers to wash their hands after going to the bathroom, many wouldn't. Some people are so self-centered, they can't be bothered to do something for the good of others, even if it's just some trivial action on their part that could save thousands of lives and help revive the economy, so they need to be forced to do so.
> 
> Anti-maskers and anti-vaxxers are similar to suicide bombers. They're willing to sacrifice their own lives because they believe that it will advance their ideology.


You need to stop drinking the Kool-Aid.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 17, 2021)

Been There said:


> Irwin said:
> 
> 
> > In the same vein as requiring people to get vaccinated or wear facemasks, if there weren't mandates for restaurant workers to wash their hands after going to the bathroom, many wouldn't. Some people are so self-centered, they can't be bothered to do something for the good of others, even if it's just some trivial action on their part that could save thousands of lives and help revive the economy, so they need to be forced to do so.
> ...


@Been There sounds like in fact you're hogging all that kool-aid for yourself.   Gaslighting, the practice of presenting a false reality to try and hide the truth only makes the public conversation more contentious.


----------



## win231 (Sep 17, 2021)

Been There said:


> You need to stop drinking the Kool-Aid.


Or, just stop drinking.


----------



## Been There (Sep 17, 2021)

I had the “Don’t Tread On Me” motto patch on my flight jacket back in the ‘80’s. One night after a long day of training, a few of us were sitting in a bar off base near Pohang. Sometimes we would play these stupid games for no special reason. As we were sitting at our table, the Lt next to me said that he would bet the Lt across the table from him that he couldn’t name all the patches he had on his jacket. The bet was for $10. The Lt. counted the other man’s patches and told him that he had 6 patches on his jacket. He named 5, but then got stuck on number 6, until he looked at my jacket and saw that patch when he named it. On the way out the door, he hands me a five dollar bill. I asked what that was for. He told me that he couldn’t remember the sixth patch until he saw mine.


----------

